# Mammoth ivory pen blanks price?



## dlddr (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows the going rate for mammoth ivory that is 3/4" x 3/4" x 5"? I bought about 4 mammoth ivory pen blanks on ebay about 4 years ago, but forgot how much I paid for them. I kept them in my fridge as stated in the care instructions for the past 4 years, so they are still nice and crisp.
I need to know the price so I can list them back on ebay.
If anyone can help me, then thanks!


----------



## Marker (Sep 24, 2012)

I am interested in buying them,    (this way you can save on ebay fees)    what do you want for them?   I have never bought  any mammoth ivory pen blanks, but I always wanted to try them.   

   Thanks


----------



## Marker (Sep 24, 2012)

Do a google searce for mammoth ivory pen blanks.    I found one person selling one for $105. I just Bought one,   the total came to $111.85, with shipping.     I may have paid too much.   I don't know what these are worth.


   How big are your pen blanks?   This one was 5/8"x5/8"x4 1/2,   which is big enough for me to make a Jr Emperor.


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 24, 2012)

Not ebay but Guitar Parts - Pen Blanks of Mammoth, Ivory & Horn Ivory for sale.
Boone Trading Company - Ivory and Scrimshaw     another good one

:clown:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Why list them back on Flea Bay when you could sell them right here to one of our members without ebay fees or hoping you get your reserve.


dlddr said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the going rate for mammoth ivory that is 3/4" x 3/4" x 5"? I bought about 4 mammoth ivory pen blanks on ebay about 4 years ago, but forgot how much I paid for them. I kept them in my fridge as stated in the care instructions for the past 4 years, so they are still nice and crisp.
> I need to know the price so I can list them back on ebay.
> If anyone can help me, then thanks!


----------



## Rick P (Sep 25, 2012)

PT sideshow and the rest.

I sell ivory. Most would be fine for inlays, like the stuff the guitar works sells, less than 10% of what I and my collectors find is even close to turning quality! Most of that 10% requiers some stabilization. My mammoth Ivory blanks start at around $100, yes that is more than the going bulk rate. I dont offer ivory up often becuase it would cost me more than that to get a useable section if I bought it in bulk! We are talking about a material that is at least 10,000 years old! You have to sort through a ton of it before you get a turnable piece. 

PS I now only sell mammoth I or one of my guys has collected, the unturnable stuff gets cast or used in other arts. I never sell any material I am not resonably sure a good turner can get a good result from. That dose not mean catistrophic failures dont happen, only that they are far less likely to happen than if someone with no turning experiance was selecting the blanks.

I too would encourage you to sell them here, no fees, direct to your consumer..........


----------



## dlddr (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks for the responses everyone, as they have been helpful in finding a fair price for my blanks. I posted my mammoth ivory blanks in the Deals and Trades section for whoever are interested in them.

Jeremy


----------

